
Does masters degree makes sense? - panjaro
Boring lectures, assignments, waiting for the degree to complete. Is masters degree really worth it?<p>I want to quit but I feel guilty of not completing it. I might miss out on opportunities in future. I might have a feeling in future &quot;Only if I had tried a little harder...&quot; 
But at the moment it&#x27;s making me depressed. I procrastinate and finish assignments at the last moment.
======
sova
Well, I left in the middle of mine and lately have been thinking to go back
before the ~6 years of concurrency your coursework has dries up.

However, I studied Japanese and was able to leverage that to get a job that
enabled me to travel.

It is probably good to have something lined up, but you should really use your
life for: things you are enthusiastic about, things that help people, and that
give you love and happiness. Only you can decide for yourself the best route,
but I do have an idea for you; you can always ask for loans and use the money
as you see fit... perhaps your next loan you can use to buy some real-estate
to fix up and rent, or start a small business if you have a solid idea. The
ability to get some seed money before you gracefully walk out the door might
be just what you need to get you over the edge and into the life of your
dreams. Something to consider.

